# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  De nouvelles disciplines pour l'Athl?

## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Il vient de se drouler des championnats d'Europe d'Athltisme et, comme  chaque fois, certaines disciplines m'ont fait vibrer, comme le 100, 200, 400, 800 mtres, mais aussi le javelot ou la perche. Bon, vous allez me dire "que du classique" et c'est vrai que j'ai plus de mal a m'enthousiasmer pour le lancer de marteau, la marche, le marathon ou le 3000m steeple.
M'enfin bon, ils le cherchent un peu, non?
Z'avez vu la dgaine des "marcheurs"? En plus de ca, ils/elles souffrent! Un vrai truc de bagnards!
Et je parle pas du triple saut! Mais a quoi ca sert ce truc ?!?
Bref... Toute ma mauvaise foi et mon mauvais caractre se liguent pour rechigner sur ces disciplines ingrates.
Je me demande donc si on ne devrait pas ajouter quelques disciplines nouvelles, histoire de rajouter un peu de sang neuf dans toute cette vieille institution. Et vu mon imagination autant fertile que dlirante, j'en ai quelques unes a proposer, que je m'en vais vous dtailler de suite avec plaisir:

1) Le saut en largeur:
Imaginez une piste de saut en longueur ... interdiction de se mettre de face, la course d'lan (ndlr: la prise de vitesse, pas l'animal, bande de drogus) se fait en pas chasss latraux, puis saut en utilisant surement la mthode La Rache, mais applique au sport.

2) La course de lenteur:
Une sorte de sprint, mais ou le gagnant est celui qui arrive dernier. Nanmoins, interdit de faire du "sur-place" ni de reculer, le corps doit toujours tre en mouvement. Surement une prouesse autant pour le sportif que pour l'arbitrage, et malheureusement peut tre une gageure pour les retransmission tl, puisque ds que les premiers participants performants apparaitront, les dures de retransmission exploseront.

3) Le rattrap de Javelot:
Trs simple, mais extrmement dangereux, tellement que je crains qu'il fasse plutt partie d'une obscure catgorie "sport extrme" que du noble domaine de l'Athltisme.
Bref, le sportif - seul face au lanceur - doit rattraper un javelot lanc par un expert et ce, a mains nues, avant que le javelot touche le sol (et sans qu'il ne se blesse, videmment). Plus le javelot est rattrap loin, plus on monte dans le score, donc cela fait une sorte de collaboration entre le lanceur et le rattrapeur. Un nouveaut! Non ? 
On pourrait imaginer une drive toute aussi masochiste que bourrin, le rattrap de marteau.

4) Le relais 4 marathons:
Pas besoin de beaucoup de descriptions ... le truc chiant par excellence. Lors que le premier relayeur partira, le dernier ne sera mme pas encore lev!

5) Le lanc d'Iphone:
Un peu la mme chose qu'un lanc de disque, mais uniquement avec des Iphone dernire gnration. Le sportif serait not autant sur la distance parcourue par l'objet, que par l'tat de destruction de la chose.
On pourrait tout aussi bien imaginer lancer n'importe quel autre truc d'Apple, d'ailleurs.

6) Le "mch de disque dur":
Les muscles des machoires faisant partie de ceux qui ne sont pas forcement mis a l'honneur volontairement, j'ai donc imagin cette discipline. J'avoue que le nombre de morceaux en combien un disque dur devra tre dcoup  la force des machoires n'est pas encore dfini.


Et vous?
=> Que pensez-vous de ces preuves?
=> tes-vous intresss?
=> Avez-vous de nouvelles preuves a proposer?

Bon, moi, je vais me mettre au repos, il faudrait pas que je me froisse mon neurone juste avant les vacances ...

----------


## halaster08

> Et vous?
> => Que pensez-vous de ces preuves?
> => tes-vous intresss?
> => Avez-vous de nouvelles preuves a proposer?


De bonnes ides, surtout la 3 que je propose de coupler avec le lancer de javelot classique pour en faire un sport d'quipe, parce que les sports d'quipe c'est mieux, la distance du lancer n'est valide que si un coquipier rattrape le javelot (avec ventuellement des points bonus si tu le rattrape avec la tte pour le spectacle)

----------


## Sunchaser

> De bonnes ides, surtout la 3 que je propose de coupler avec le lancer de javelot classique pour en faire un sport d'quipe, parce que les sports d'quipe c'est mieux, la distance du lancer n'est valide que si un coquipier rattrape le javelot (avec ventuellement des points bonus si tu le rattrape avec la tte pour le spectacle)


Oui, oui, tout  fait!
C'tait dans mon esprit, mais j'ai d mal l'exprimer.

----------


## halaster08

> Oui, oui, tout  fait!
> C'tait dans mon esprit, mais j'ai d mal l'exprimer.


C'est plutt moi qui ait mal lu, ou penser  trop de conneries en mme temps ce qui fait que je ne me souvenais que du titre au moment de rpondre  ::): 

Sinon pour rester dans l'esprit du lanc, pourquoi ne pas faire de lancer de trucs utiles pour changer un peu (non je ne parle pas de lancer de nain), par exemple le lanc de bire, dont le score serait proportionnel  la distance bien sr mais plus important encore  la quantit de breuvage NON renvers. En plus ces sportifs pourraient sans problme se reconvertir en barman une fois trop vieux pour la comptition.

----------


## illight

> 1) Le saut en largeur:
> Imaginez une piste de saut en longueur ... interdiction de se mettre de face, la course d'lan (ndlr: la prise de vitesse, pas l'animal, bande de drogus) se fait en pas chasss latraux, puis saut en utilisant surement la mthode La Rache, mais applique au sport.


a ressemble un peu au saut en hauteur, o les sauteurs sautent de ct finalement  ::mrgreen:: 


Pour les courses, il pourrait faire de la course en chasses, a pourrait tre rigolo, et a innoverait un peu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> il pourrait faire de la course en chasses, a pourrait tre rigolo


Salut

a me donne des ides, je propose :

 le 110 m haie avec un bton sauteur  ressort. le lancer du disque avec un jouet  hlice. le lancer du poids avec une powerball qui doit tre le plus "charge" possible le lancer du marteau de marchal-ferrant le triple saut de grenouille sans lan le relais 4 x 100m en marche arrirela poursuite cycliste avec vlo + "side-car"

----------


## mm_71

La mare  thons.

Des thons sont lchs dans une piscine, le gagnant est celui qui arrive  sortir le plus gros thon avec les dents.

PS: Ne voir ici aucune marque de sexisme !

----------


## Invit

> La mare  thons


Dsol, mais en bon franais, a donne la mare AUX thons...

----------


## mm_71

> Dsol, mais en bon franais, a done la mare AUX thons...


Jipt sort de ce corps !

Et done c'est de l'Anglais...

----------


## Invit

> Et done c'est de l'Anglais...


WTF ???  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

> WTF ???


T'aurais pu dire pourquoi tant de haine mais en fait tu n'en avais pas assez.

----------


## lper

> Dsol, mais en bon franais, a done la mare AUX thons...


Ou mare  thon, on dit bien une piscine  vague.

Sinon, je voulais proposer la course en marche arrire mais a existe dj :
http://www.recordholders.org/fr/list...s-running.html
13,6 s au 100 m quand mme, je sais pas si j'arrive en marche avant !  ::aie::

----------


## mm_71

> Sinon, je voulais proposer la course en marche arrire mais a existe dj


Il reste la course en crabe  dplacement latral impos et celle de l'araigne ou les coureurs sont par quipes de 4 inscables.

----------


## mm_71

> Ou mare  thon, on dit bien une piscine  vague.


Ou une rivire  truites. a me semble plutt tre une question d'usage, parler d'une mare  canards a fait quand mme bizarre.

----------

